# Webserver



## kerian (29. September 2005)

Hallo leute,
ich möchte mir einen Webser aufbauen. Was ich mich frage ist,  welches Linux/Unix Betriebssystem wohl dafür das beste wäre? Soll Apache MySQL CGI PHP laufen.  Es gibt soviele Derivate davon    Das ganze soll dann im Keller vorsichhinlaufen.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. September 2005)

Hallo!

Die verschiedenen Distribitionen unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen ja nur im Umfang der enthaltenen Pakete.
Apache, MySQL, Perl (CGI) und PHP enthalten sie jedoch (fast) alle.
Bei der Installation, Konfiguration und Bedienung gibt es jedoch zum teil doch erhebliche Unterschiede..... da ist also der persönliche Geschmack gefragt.
Eine kleine und schnelle Distribition (ohne unnötigen "Ballast" und mit minimalen Hardwareanforderungen), die speziell für den Einsatz als Server entwickelt wurde, währe z.b. Eisfair.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

